# Lower Provo Walleye



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

So today I was at the lower Provo River right next to the lake and caught 2 great sized walleye. The first, 17 1/2" 3 lbs, and the second was 17" and 2 lbs. Just using 3" tube jigs slowly jigging off the bottom. It was an awesome time and i'll definitely go back tomorrow!


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrats on the walleye. I am sure you were fishing legally but just a reminder for everybody.

Provo River, Summit, Utah and Wasatch counties (a) From Center Street Bridge (entrance to Utah Lake State Park) upstream to I-15 (Utah County):
• CLOSED to taking of nongame fish by methods other than angling.
*• CLOSED March 1 through 6 a.m. on the first Saturday of May.*


----------

